# AC3 audio



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

A couple of interesting channels are sending AC3 audio. What is the CHEAPEST option out there to get AC3 audio? 

1. My current FTA receiver doesn't do ac3, so is there a receiver that will convert the ac3 to a regular output, so I can just hook up the coax to my ten year old 19 inch tv. 

2. If not, then what's the cheapest FTA receiver with an ac3 audio output and a cheap option for a home "theatre" that will do the ac3?

I know about the expensive options with a cadillac FTA receiver and "*****in" home theatre-- any monkey can go blow a wad on overpriced stereo equipment... but I don't want to spend a lot for this muffler. Is there a low cost option available?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

1) I've never seen an FTA receiver that converted AC3 internally. Given the booming European market, I wouldn't be surprised to learn that one exists somewhere, but I don't know where. And I'd bet it would be expensive.

2a) Try a PC-based FTA system. If you have an extra computer already laying around, add a FTA card or USB device. Then either you can watch on your monitor and listen on your speakers, or you can add a way to send the output to your TV and stereo.

2b) I don't know the absolute cheapest FTA receiver with AC3 output, but most of the current ones seem to have it. I'm currently using a Traxis receiver that's available new on eBay for less than $100. Browse around, and you should find one cheap enough. 

For the home receiver, a quick glance at the Best Buy site found an Insignia audio receiver that can apparently handle the conversion and sells for less than $150. Plus you'd also have a real AV receiver; they can be handy.

Anyone else with suggestions?


----------



## aussieboy (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm using a Creative Labs Extigy External USB sound card , which does a fine job coupled with cheap pc speakers. I picked it up used off ebay for $40 . I works just fine as a standalone unit , if you Google on it you'll get the details.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

_That's_ the sound device I was trying to remember; I've heard others say good things about it. So the Extigy is probably the low-cost leader for AC3 audio now.


----------



## aussieboy (Oct 22, 2006)

And a necessity for some of the PBS stuff on AMC3.


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

Quali TV 1080 does AC3 plus 4:2:0, 4:2:2 and HD.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

hi there i will chime in here the best i can , ac3 is a code for dolby digital 5.1 and it runs on optical out , , your fta should have a spdif if it does pull out the plastic thing and you will see a red light in there plug in your optical and watch or should i say listen to dolby digital 5.1 but remember you will need the speakers 6 speakers total and a audio video reciever before this works ,,, hope this helps you out


----------

